
How to make an SMS bot with Google Sheets and Twilio - sawaruna
http://sms-bot.info
======
sawaruna
A little demo and info:
[https://twitter.com/nicolehe/status/1275822956334272514](https://twitter.com/nicolehe/status/1275822956334272514)

